# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Salem cherche une fa [RDC]

## akiravana

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Salem
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 5 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269606462499
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 93 03 85 44
*E-mail :* contact@revesdechiens.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Salem est un chat propre, attachant qui adore les câlins et les caresses sur le ventre. Il est gourmand. Il sait ce quil veut et vous le fait bien savoir. Il nest pas très joueur. Il est un peu peureux et il aime sa tranquillité. Il adore se percher sur les meubles et regarder par la fenêtre. Salem est actuellement en appartement, et lextérieur semble lui manquer. Donc le mieux serait une famille vivant en pavillon



- - - Mise à jour - - -



~


- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## akiravana

Salem est de plus en plus joueur. Il aime beaucoup aller dehors. Il lui faudra impérativement un jardin ! Il ne s’entend pas avec tous les chats et la cohabitation avec certains chats de la FA est un peu compliquée.

----------


## akiravana

Salem est maintenant en accueil en pavillon et il ne réclame plus à sortir. Le froid et la compagnie des autres chats lui ont fais oublier ses envies de promenades extérieurs. Il aime jouer avec les autres chats. Il aime aussi sa tranquillité et s’isoler pour dormir. Le mieux pour lui, serait que sa future famille vive en pavillon, avec un autre chat et sans enfants en bas âge.



Salem est de plus en plus joueur. Il aime beaucoup aller dehors. Il lui faudra impérativement un jardin ! Il ne s’entend pas avec tous les chats et la cohabitation avec certains chats de la FA est un peu compliquée.

----------


## akiravana

Salem est de plus en plus joueur. Il aime beaucoup aller dehors. Il lui faudra impérativement un jardin ! Il ne s’entend pas avec tous les chats et la cohabitation avec certains chats de la FA est un peu compliquée.

----------


## bab

> *Actualisation au 17/03/2019, message de sa famille d’accueil :* Salem est chez moi depuis 3 ans. C’est un gentil chat qui apprécie les caresses et son confort. Les nuits d’hiver, il dort au pied du lit.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## marie34700

Je me suis mise à aimer les chats tout noirs, ma Lolita, adoptée ici est très belle, adopter le !  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

une gentille famille pour ce beau matou

----------


## doriant

*Je suis noir et plus tout jeune mais j'aimerais bien avoir ma famille. Alors, si tu veux m'adopter, n'hésites pas à contacter tata Sév ou l'asso "Rêves de Chiens" (http://www.revesdechiens.fr/?p=18210).*

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant

pour aider a diffuser :




```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/salem-cherche-une-fa-rdc-146794/][IMG] https://nsm09.casimages.com/img/2020/12/17//20121702044524395717176366.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Alantka

Diffusé depuis 2016 et toujours personne pour le beau Salem  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

> *Age :* 8 ans*Né le :* 14/08/2014
> *R**ace* : européen
> *Identification électronique :*250269606462499
> *Sexe :* mâle
> *Vaccin :* oui
> *Castré :* oui
> *Caractère :* Salem est un chat propre, attachant qui adore les câlins et les caresses sur le ventre. Il est gourmand. Il sait ce qu’il veut et vous le fait bien savoir. Il n’est pas très joueur. Il est un peu peureux et il aime sa tranquillité. Il adore se percher sur les meubles et regarder par la fenêtre. Salem est actuellement en appartement, et l’extérieur semble lui manquer…. Donc le mieux serait une famille vivant en pavillon.
> *Actualisation du 23/01/2016 :* Salem est maintenant en accueil en pavillon et il ne réclame plus à sortir. Le froid et la compagnie des autres chats lui ont fais oublier ses envies de promenades extérieurs. Il aime jouer avec les autres chats. Il aime aussi sa tranquillité et s’isoler pour dormir. Le mieux pour lui, serait que sa future famille vive en pavillon, avec un autre chat et sans enfants en bas âge.
> *Actualisation du 16/03/2016 :* Salem est de plus en plus joueur. Il aime beaucoup aller dehors. Il lui faudra impérativement un jardin ! Il ne s’entend pas avec tous les chats et la cohabitation avec certains chats de la FA est un peu compliquée.
> ...

----------

